
World’s first light rail on a floating bridge: Sound Transit, Seattle - jpatokal
http://www.seattletimes.com/seattle-news/transportation/light-rail-track-floating-bridge-i-90-sound-transit/
======
jonknee
There are some more details and an interesting video showing the test track
here:

[https://www.soundtransit.org/blog/platform/crossing-lake-
was...](https://www.soundtransit.org/blog/platform/crossing-lake-washington)

